# 

## poziomka61

Witam wszystkich, na forum jestem nowa, ale podczytuję od dawna. Zacznę się udzielać w wątku o papierach rozmaitych, bo załamała mnie nowa ustawa o obrocie ziemią rolną  :sad: . Jeśli ktoś trochę orientuje się w temacie - zapraszam  :smile:

----------


## poziomka61

Tu link do wątku

----------


## daro25

:eek: Witam serdecznie. :sad:   Studiuję budownictwo :big grin:   Stronka ta bardzo interesująca- o domach, wnętrzach..... :big grin: 

Wszystko bardzo jest ważne-----------------nawet rolety , ale właściwe ....


Pozdrawiam w dziale powitalni i do zobaczenia w dziale już fachowym. :big lol:

----------

